

First human 'infected with computer virus' - mikeleeorg
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/10158517.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also covered here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1379909>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1379834>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1380325>

